# Ryujinx Switch emulator adds Vulkan renderer to main build after a year of testing



## MasterJ360 (Aug 1, 2022)

Welp time to test Xeno3 again


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 1, 2022)

MasterJ360 said:


> Welp time to test Xeno3 again


It ran perfectly on the old graphics engine.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 1, 2022)

Wow, they're way behind Yuzu, lol.


----------



## LeyendaV (Aug 1, 2022)

Finally.


----------



## kevin corms (Aug 1, 2022)

Zyvyn said:


> It ran perfectly on the old graphics engine.


That surely depends on hardware used. I’m out of the loop on min recommendation for a cpu though.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 1, 2022)

I wonder why mario odyssey benefits that much from vulkan, from 15 to 77, it's quite a jump


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 1, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Wow, they're way behind Yuzu, lol.


Are they? Yuzu Vulkan was broken for like 2 years or something and it still is hmm..


----------



## DKAngel (Aug 1, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Wow, they're way behind Yuzu, lol.


they are different emus with diff development teams each, emu will have different things that are better or worse than each toher


----------



## CPG_ (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## ZeroFX (Aug 1, 2022)

Best and most accurate sw emulator just got better!


----------



## linuxares (Aug 1, 2022)

Can't wait for all whining "emughrd Xenoblade 3 isn't still wurking" comments.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 1, 2022)

These emulators have advanced at such quick speed, makes me wonder if/when switch 2 launches whether we will effectively have day 1 emulation (assuming similar hardware and that we can dump games)


----------



## pustal (Aug 1, 2022)

x65943 said:


> These emulators have advanced at such quick speed, makes me wonder if/when switch 2 launches whether we will effectively have day 1 emulation (assuming similar hardware and that we can dump games)


Even if it does have a similar arch, security will be improved, and until the time we can dump and decrypt games, any necessary changes, as minor they may be, will be stalled until such is possible.


----------



## alucard_xs (Aug 1, 2022)

Tried on Steamdeck, the vulkan option crashes the app ...


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Aug 1, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Wow, they're way behind Yuzu, lol.


For playing games, yeah personally I think they're a bit behind. However for modding stuff they're far ahead of them just by supporting Skyline (although they don't support skyline-web which leaves me a bit salty.)


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 1, 2022)

x65943 said:


> These emulators have advanced at such quick speed, makes me wonder if/when switch 2 launches whether we will effectively have day 1 emulation (assuming similar hardware and that we can dump games)


Most definitely not, Switch emulation is in this state only because Tegra was prior documented a lot. Switch 2 will be using something that's not been seen, would bet an Nvidia chip again but who knows, maybe AMD.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 1, 2022)

You know, the last I remember, Yuzu was the big emulator everyone was talking about, but that was a solid year or so ago. Can I get a quick rundown on what the emulation scene is like now, in terms of performance and the like?


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 1, 2022)

Volcano power!


----------



## Enlapse (Aug 1, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> You know, the last I remember, Yuzu was the big emulator everyone was talking about, but that was a solid year or so ago. Can I get a quick rundown on what the emulation scene is like now, in terms of performance and the like?


This is just based on my opinion and various friends opinions prior this update (Ryujinx 1.1.200):
- Yuzu for performance and filters (Scaleforce and AMD, mostly) if the game was playable
- Ryujinx for accuracy and stable framerate (most of the time, obviously, this wasn't always the case)

That was because most games that didn't work with Yuzu because any reasons, tended to work properly in Ryujinx (perhaps with some inaccurracies, but the games were playable in the end), but the performance in Ryujinx tended to be 'worse'.

I haven't tried this new Ryujinx build, but probably (if the accuracy keeps its level) the only reason for using Yuzu (at least for me, and the only reason I would recommend any of my friends to use Yuzu) would be because of the filters. Keeping out reasons like a game works in Yuzu and not Ryujinx and viceversa, and all of that.

So (without testing the new Ryujinx build), I would resume my opinions  (when a game is on par in playability in both emulators, of course):
- Yuzu for the filters
- Ryujinx for anything else

Perhaps my opinion changes after some tests, but that's what I expect.


----------



## LightBeam (Aug 1, 2022)

Eh, Yuzu is my default emulator because usually it just seem to run better + asynchronous caching
If Ryujinx had asynchronous caching, there wouldn't be any question (this + more ergonomic settings I would say, you can see the joysticks moving in yuzu but not ryujinx, makes it easier to setup through parsec for example)
I use Yuzu more but I want to prefer Ryujinx, sounds weird but yeah


----------



## lordelan (Aug 1, 2022)

Coolsonickirby said:


> For playing games, yeah personally I think they're a bit behind. However for modding stuff they're far ahead of them just by supporting Skyline (although they don't support skyline-web which leaves me a bit salty.)


This. Also Ryujinx can be used with Switch-LAN-Play to play with actual real Switches. Show me yuzu doing this.
If you want to play with a Steam Deck and a real Switch, Ryujinx is your only option currently.


----------



## Enlapse (Aug 1, 2022)

Oh yeah. Async cache. I forgot about that. It's a good plus, but nt really a decisive one in my opinion. I have probably used more time Ryujinx than Yuzu, and I would really use Yuzu over Ryujinx because of the filters. It's hard not to like them.


----------



## AlineP (Aug 1, 2022)

Yuzu is for losers


----------



## raxadian (Aug 1, 2022)

Cool but my computer still sucks unfortunately.


----------



## WiFiStackSmash (Aug 1, 2022)

Awesome! Glad to see progress in Switch emulation coming along so smoothly. Seems like every emulator (except for Citra of course) now has Vulkan support.


----------



## Gronbar (Aug 1, 2022)

I was more fan of Yuzu but ok.


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 2, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Wow, they're way behind Yuzu, lol.


They are completely different projects using different types of emulation. They are not really comparable.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 2, 2022)

Imagine fanboying emulators when one might be better than the other on some games...


----------



## Nincompoopdo (Aug 2, 2022)

By the time Zelda Breath of the Wild 2 is out, Yuzu and Ryujinx will be perfected to run it at 4K 60fps.


----------



## Osha (Aug 2, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Wow, they're way behind Yuzu, lol.


Yuzu aims for speed at the cost of everything else, Ryujinx aims for accuracy even if it means the games run "worse" as a result (although I often have better results with Ryujinx anyway so whatever).


----------



## Nevermore (Aug 2, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Wow, they're way behind Yuzu, lol.


Yuzu devs hate Xenoblade for some odd reason tho, so Ryujin is better for those games.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 3, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Wow, they're way behind Yuzu, lol.


And the interface is awful compared to yuzu too.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Aug 3, 2022)

2 years after YuZu? Better late than never I guess ‍♂‍♂


----------



## urbanman2004 (Aug 4, 2022)

So I downloaded the latest version of Ryujinx w/ the Vulkan backend implementation and one game that left me w/ a bad experience playing it in the past was Super Mario Odyssey using this emulator and after giving it a spin, I have a whole renewed outlook and my previous negative sentiments have changed a/b Ryujinx. It actually ran w/o much judder or frame skipping. Good job devs.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Aug 9, 2022)

how bout moltenvk?


----------



## lucas millington (Aug 11, 2022)

does xenoblade df run better on vulkan or open gl?


----------

